# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  كم عمر قلبك ؟؟؟ ادخل وافحص

## **جـــــود**

[align=center][align=right][align=right][frame="4 80"]
كم عمر قلبك ؟؟؟ ادخل وافحص

عليك الإجابة حتى تعرف كم العمر الحقيقي لك، لا نقصد العمر الحقيقي بالمعنى الحرفي بل بالمعنى الشبابي الذي يغمر قلبك أو العكس، أجب على الأسئلة بصدق واكتب النتيجة ... حتى تتعرف على عمر قلبك الحقيقي.

أحضر ورقة وقلم وأجب بنعم أو لا 
واحسب النقاط أولاً قبل أن ترى النتائج.

1- هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟ 

2- هل تجد الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟ 

3- هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟ 

4- هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تسير؟ 

5- هل تعرف المقطوعة الموسيقية روميو وجول

6- هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية رومانسية؟ 

7- هل تحب المفاجآت ؟ 

8- هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟ 

9- هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟ 

10- هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة اكثر من مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟ 

11- هل تمنعك مشاكلك من النوم ؟أي هل تنسى عادة بصعوبة همومك ومتاعبك؟ 

12- هل تعفي عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً؟ 

13- هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم في مهنتك؟ وان تغيير العمل يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك؟ 

14- هل تعتقد انه بإمكان الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره؟ 

15- هل تجد بان الشيخوخة تضفي الوقار على صاحبها؟ 

16- هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ، لكن المتعة هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة؟ 

17- هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك قدراً من المعلومات أوسع وأشمل واصح من الشباب؟ 

18- هل تتابع تلقائياً الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك؟ 

19- هل تثق في احساسك؟ 

20- هل تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية بحالة جيدة؟ 

21- هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ والنصائح للآخرين؟ 

22- هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل حماس ورغبة؟ 

23- هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟ 

24- هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من العمر مجرد وهم؟ وأن الحياة تمضي دون منعطفات مفاجئة؟ 


[align=center]النتــائج: [/align]أن مجموع النقاط يوازي عمرك الحقيقي ولا تتفاجأ إن وجدت انك مسن فعلاً 


أغلبية الأجوبة (نعم): عمرك اقل من 10 سنوات من حيث شباب القلب 

اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 

اقل من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 20 إلى 30 سنة 

أغلبية الأجوبة (لا): عمرك من 30 إلى 50 سنة 

كل الأجوبة (لا): عمرك أكثر من خمسين سنة


يلا فرجونا همتكم شباب وبنات [/frame][/align][/align][/align]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*بصراحة اختي جود 

انا طلع عندي 17 نعم 
و7 لا 

وفعلاً اختي كلامك صحيح 

اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 

يسلموا والله 

ماتقصري خيه 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

أخاكي 
أمير العاشقين*

----------


## علي المسقلب

اقل من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 20 إلى 30 سنة

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم

مشكووورة أختي جود على  الموضوع الحلو  
وكلامك صحيح 
اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 

والسلام أختك شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## **جـــــود**

[align=center]سررت كثيرا بحضوركم الرائع وأضافتكم الرائعه [/align]

----------


## **جـــــود**

[align=center]اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة[/align]

----------


## سر الوجود

اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 

تسلمي خيه عالموضوع الحلو

تحياتي....

----------


## بيسان

مشکوره خیه علی الموضوع

بس ماعنچی 

ورقه

----------


## **جـــــود**

[align=center]سعدت لتواجدكي يـــــــا سرالوجود ويـــــــا بيسان
وسعدت أكثر بردكم[/align]

----------


## سنين الحب

اجب عن الاسئلة لتعرف كم العمر الحقيقي لك، لا نقصد العمر الحقيقي بالمعنى الحرفي بل بالمعنى الشبابي الذي يغمر قلبك أو العكس، أجيب على الأسئلة بصدق واكتب النتيجة ... حتى تتعرف على عمر قلبك الحقيقي. 
أحضر ورقة وقلم وأجيب بنعم أو لا واحسب النقاط أولاً قبل أن ترى النتائج. 

01- هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟ 

02- هل تجد الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟ 

03- هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟ 

04- هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تسير؟ 

05- هل تعرف المقطوعة الموسيقية روميو وجوليت 

06- هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية رومانسية؟ 

07- هل تحب المفاجآت ؟ 

08- هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟ 

09- هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟ 

10- هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة اكثر من مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟ 

11- هل تمنعك مشاكلك من النوم ؟أي هل تنسى عادة بصعوبة همومك ومتاعبك؟ 

12- هل تعف عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً؟
 
13- هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم في مهنتك؟ وان تغيير العمل يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك؟ 

14- هل تعتقد انه بإمكان الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره؟

15- هل تجد بان الشيخوخة تضفي الوقار على صاحبها؟ 
16- هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ، لكن المتعة هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة؟ 

17- هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك قدراً من المعلومات أوسع وأشمل واصح من الشباب؟

18- هل تتابع تلقائياً الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك؟ 
19- هل تثق في احساسك؟ 

20- هل تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية(اكرمكم الله ) بحالة جيدة؟ 

21- هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ والنصائح للآخرين؟ 
22- هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل حماس ورغبة؟ 

23- هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟ 

24- هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من العمر مجرد وهم؟ 

وأن الحياة تمضي دون منعطفات مفاجئة؟

النتــائج: 
أن مجموع النقاط يوازي عمرك الحقيقي ولا تتفاجأ إن وجدت انك مسن فعلاً 
أغلبية الأجوبة (نعم): عمرك اقل من 10 سنوات من حيث شباب القلب 
اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 
اقل من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 20 إلى 30 سنة 
أغلبية الأجوبة (لا): عمرك من 30 إلى 50 سنة 
كل الأجوبة (لا): عمرك أكثر من خمسين سنة 
اللي يقرا الموضوع يرد بالنتيجه بدون تردد


م
ن
ق
و
ل


أخوكم ....سنيــن الحب

----------


## fog223

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه 
بس الاسئله طويله

----------


## سنين الحب

fog223

يسلمووووو على المرور الطيب

بس يلله جاوبي على الأسألة

وقولي لنا كم عمر قلبك :cool:  


أخوكي....سنيــن الحب

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أغلبية الأجوبة (لا): عمرك من 30 إلى 50 سنة 
*
*مشكور اخوي ع الموضوع الحلو*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي....*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 
مشكور اخوي سنين الحب على النقل الرائع
في انتظار جديدك
ويعطيك ربي العافيه
تحياتي دمعة الاحزان

----------


## همس المشااعر

اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 
مشكور اخوي سنين الحب 
على الموضوع الحلو 
ربي يعطيك الف عافية 
بنتظار جديدك
                      تحياتي 
                     همس المشااعر

----------


## القلب المرح

شكرا 
يعطيك الله العافيه
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 
يسلمو أخوي على هالموضوع الحلو 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافية ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يعطيك الله العافيه ,,

تسلم اخوي على الموضوع ..

بارك الله فيك..

كل المودة

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الف شكر لك*
*سنين الحب*
*على المشاركة الرائعه*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تحياتي لك*
*بانتظار جديدك القادم*
*

*
*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع
الحلو والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## علوية الأصل

*سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
*عمر قلبي من 10 الى 20*
*مشكور اخوي على هذا الموضوع الجميل* 
*تحيااات علوية الأصل*

----------


## بيسان

اقل من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 20 إلى 30 سنة 

مشكور اخوي

والله يعطيك العاااااافيه

----------


## hope

موضوووع حلو
الف شكر سنين الحب على الموضوع
يعطيك الله الف عاافية

تحياتي
 حووور

----------


## سنين الحب

القلب المرح

شبكة الناصرة


يسلموووووو


أخواني على الرد

لاحرمنا هذه الطلة

أخوكم....سنيـــن الحــب

----------


## سنين الحب

الضحكة البريئه

دمعة الاحزان

همس المشااعر

.: طوق الياسمين :.

نور علي

عاشقه الامام علي

علوية الأصل

بيسان

حور العين


يسلمو أخواتي على الحضور العطر

نورتو صفحتي


(على فكرة أنامعظم أجاباتي نعم بس 3لأ

يعني عمر قلبي أقل من 10 سنوات)

أصغر عمر فيكم :bigsmile:  


أخوكم...سنيـــن الحــب

----------


## شجون آل البيت

اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم): عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة 

مشكوووووووور أخي سنين الحب على الموضوع الرائع 

اختيار موفق بانتظار الجديد .. 

تسلم يدك.. ويعطيك العافية 

والسلام 

أختك 

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## Ali03000

من 10 الى 20

والشكر الجزيل على الموضوع الرائع والممتع

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*هنا يوجد 24 سؤال ما عليكم الا الإجابة عليهم حتى يتم معرفة كم العمر الحقيقي*

*لكل**شخص فيكم لا تخافوا القصد ليس العمر الحقيقي بالمعني الحرفي لها بل هو* 
*مدى الشباب**اللي يغمر قلبك أو العكس**..* 
*جاوب على هذه الأسئلة بصدق ،واكتب الناتج ..حتى**تتعرف على عمرك الحقيقي*  
*وأن كان قلبك مازال يتمتع بالشباب أو بالشيخوخة* 

*1-**هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟*


*2-**هل تجد**الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟*


*3-**هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟*


*4-* *هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تتحرك؟*


*5-**هل تعرف المقطوعة**الموسيقية "روميو وجولييت"؟*


*6-**هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية لـ"همنغواي"؟*


*7-**هل تحب المفاجآت ؟*


*8-**هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟*


*9-**هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟*


*10-**هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة على**مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟*


*11-**هل تمنعك مشكلاتك من النوم ؟أي هل تنسى**عادةً بصعوبة همومك ومتاعبك؟*


*12-**هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من**العمر هي مجرد وهم ؟وأن الحياة* 


*تمضي بشكل متسلسل دون منعطفات مفاجأة؟*

*13-**هل**تعفي عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً؟*


*14-**هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم**في مهنتك؟وان تغيير العمل*

*يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك؟*

*15-**هل تعتقد انه بإمكان**الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره؟*


*16-**هل تجد بان الشيخوخة**تضفي الوقار على صاحبها؟*


*17-**هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ،لكن المتعة**هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة؟*


*18-**هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك**قدراً من المعلومات أوسع*

*وأشمل واصح من الشباب؟*

*19-**هل تتابع تلقائياً**الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك؟*


*20**هل تثق في حدسك؟*


*21-**هل**تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية بحالة جيدة؟*


*22-**هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ**والنصائح للآخرين؟*


*23-**هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل**حماس ورغبة؟*


*24-**هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟*
*النتـــائج**:*
*أن مجموع النقاط يوازي عمرك الحقيقي ،ولا**تتفاجأ إن وجدت انك معمر فعلاً* 
*النقاط أو العمر**:* 
*أغلبية الأجوبة (نعم** =(* 
*عمرك اقل من 10 سنوات من حيث شباب القلب* 
*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى** 20* *سنة* 
*اقل من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 20 إلى 30 سنة* 
*أغلبية الأجوبة (لا**= (**عمرك من 30 إلى 50 سنة* 
*كل الأجوبة (لا)=عمرك أكثر من خمسين سنة*

----------


## mrboch

مشكووووور  اختي على الموضووووع المميز وننتظر جديدك

----------


## وردة البستان

*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى** 20* *سنة*


تسلمي خيتو ع الطرع الرائع



تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## "أنس الوجود"

مشكووووووووورة حبيبتي ع الطرح الرائع..
يعطيك ربي العافية..
دمتي بود..

----------


## نور الهدى

طلع اليي 14 نعم 


بس عمري اكبر من 20  :wink: 

قريب بطخ ال30  :bleh:  

يسلمو زهور على الطرح

----------


## إشراق

أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى* 20* *سنة*
شكراً على الموضوع..

تحياتي..

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*أغلبية الأجوبة (لا**= (**عمرك من 30 إلى 50 سنة*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
مو صحسح
لاني فوق 20 بسنوات شويه

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلموو جميعا علتواجد الرائع منكم*

*وئلي ماطلع صح مكتوب انه موو بالمعني الحرفي*

*موفقين*

----------


## دموع جارفه

مشكوره اختي زهره البنفسج على الموضوع الجميل .....
وربي يعطيكي ربي العافيه...
تقبلي مروري ... تحياتي..

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووووووووووو خيوه على الاختبار
*




أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة



انا فعلا عمري 18 خخخخخخخخ
تحياتي ومأجورين
ريووووووش*

----------


## عنيده

*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى** 20* *سنة*

*يسلموو ع الموضوع*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى** 20* *سنة*
*ماشاء الله ماتفرق عن عمري بشي*
*يسلمووووووووووووو حبيبتي*

----------


## مهتاب

تسلمو عل هاي التقدير للعمر 
طلع عمري أقل من10 سنوات
جميل ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعة

----------


## المستحييل

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو..

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*بسمه تعالي*

*انتوو الي تسلمو علتواجد الذي ينير الصفحة بردودكم العطرة*

*موفقين*

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى** 20* *سنة*
تسلمي على الطرح الرائع

----------


## fatemah

طلع لي 12 نقطة نعم و12 نقطة لا ماادري يعني كم عمري بالنسبة لهذا الاختبار خخ
تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..’

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلموووووووووووووووو على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## احلى ليل

ألف شكر لك على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى** 20* *سنة* 
*صحيح بضبط بين 10 و 20* 
*بس اني متأكدة انها صارت صدفة*
*يسلمووو*

----------


## حبي حيدري

تسلمي يااجمل زهرة موضوعك فعلا يستحق القراءة

----------


## المظلومه

أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى* 20* *سنة*

*يسلموو*

*تحياتي*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى* 20* *سنة*


يسلمو خيتو على الطرح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اقل من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 20 إلى 30 سنة**مشكوره خيتو ع الطرح..*
*بانتظار الجديد..*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووا زهور
ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

تسلمين على الطرح 
خيتو
زهرة البنفسج
دمت بود

----------


## وردة حلاوية

مشكورة خيتو ع الموضوع

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*1-**هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟*

لا
*2-**هل تجد**الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟*
لا

*3-**هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟*
نعم

*4-* *هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تتحرك؟*
لا

*5-**هل تعرف المقطوعة**الموسيقية "روميو وجولييت"؟*
لا

*6-**هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية لـ"همنغواي"؟*
لا

*7-**هل تحب المفاجآت ؟*
لا
*8-**هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟*
نعم

*9-**هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟*
نعم

*10-**هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة على**مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟*
لا

*11-**هل تمنعك مشكلاتك من النوم ؟أي هل تنسى**عادةً بصعوبة همومك ومتاعبك؟*
نعم

*12-**هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من**العمر هي مجرد وهم ؟وأن الحياة* 



*تمضي بشكل متسلسل دون منعطفات مفاجأة؟*لا

*13-**هل**تعفي عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً؟*
نعم

*14-**هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم**في مهنتك؟وان تغيير العمل*


*يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك؟*نعم

*15-**هل تعتقد انه بإمكان**الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره؟*
نعم

*16-**هل تجد بان الشيخوخة**تضفي الوقار على صاحبها؟*
نعم

*17-**هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ،لكن المتعة**هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة؟*
نعم

*18-**هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك**قدراً من المعلومات أوسع*


*وأشمل واصح من الشباب؟*نعم

*19-**هل تتابع تلقائياً**الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك؟*
لا

*20**هل تثق في حدسك؟*
نعم

*21-**هل**تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية بحالة جيدة؟*
لا 

*22-**هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ**والنصائح للآخرين؟*
نعم

*23-**هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل**حماس ورغبة؟*
نعم

*24-**هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟*
نعم

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة*


*شكررا  خيووووو*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

طلعت عدل

عمري عشر سنوات

*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة*


*نعم طلعو* 

*11*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلمو جميعا أعزائي علتواجد الذي يسعدني*

*ربي يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## أوراق الشتاء

*-هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟*

*لالالالالالالالا*



*2-**هل تجد**الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟*
ربما 

*3-**هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟*
نعم ووبالتاكيد

*4-* *هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تتحرك؟*
لالالالالالا

*5-**هل تعرف المقطوعة**الموسيقية "روميو وجولييت"؟*
لالالالالالالا

*6-**هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية لـ"همنغواي"؟*
لالالالالالالا

*7-**هل تحب المفاجآت ؟*
نعم 

*8-**هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟*
نعم 

*9-**هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟*
لالالالالالالالالا

*10-**هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة على**مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟*
نعم

*11-**هل تمنعك مشكلاتك من النوم ؟أي هل تنسى**عادةً بصعوبة همومك ومتاعبك؟*
نعم 

*12-**هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من**العمر هي مجرد وهم ؟وأن الحياة تمضي بشكل متسلسل دون منعطفات مفاجأة؟*
*نعم* 




*13-**هل* *تعفي عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً؟*
*نعم* 


*14-**هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم* *في مهنتك؟وان تغيير العمل يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك؟*
نعم 





*15-**هل تعتقد انه بإمكان**الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره؟*
*يمكن ليش لالا* 


*16-**هل تجد بان الشيخوخة**تضفي الوقار على صاحبها؟*
نعم

*17-**هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ،لكن المتعة**هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة؟*
*نعمين*


*18-**هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك* *قدراً من المعلومات أوسع وأشمل من المعلومات ؟*
*أحيانا حسب تفكير الشخص* 

*19-**هل تتابع تلقائياً**الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك؟*
نعم 

*20**هل تثق في حدسك؟*
نعم

*21-**هل* *تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية بحالة جيدة؟*

نعم
*22-**هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ* *والنصائح للآخرين؟*
نعم

*23-**هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل* *حماس ورغبة؟*
*لالالا*


*24-**هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟*
*نعم* 

*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى** 20* *سنة*


*تحياتي* 
*أوراق الشتاء*

----------


## روائع القصص

*1-**هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟*

لا طبعا (انتو ما سمعتو بالمثل الي يقول فقد الاهل غربة)


*2-**هل تجد**الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟*

نعم ..جميلة جدا(تفائلو بالخير تجدوة)


*3-**هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟*

لا..احس اني ما افهمهم وهم ما يفهموني


*4-* *هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تتحرك؟*

مو دا ئما يعني اذا كانت تتحرك ببطئ اقدر بس اذا بسرعة لا ما اقدر


*5-**هل تعرف المقطوعة**الموسيقية "روميو وجولييت"؟*

لا اعرف الفلم....


*6-**هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية لـ"همنغواي"؟*

لا.. ما احب الروايات 


*7-**هل تحب المفاجآت ؟*

نعم ..


*8-**هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟*

نعم دائما دائما


*9-**هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟*

نعم وجدا


*10-**هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة على**مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟*

طبعا لا..احب الافلام السنمائية


*11-**هل تمنعك مشكلاتك من النوم ؟أي هل تنسى**عادةً بصعوبة همومك ومتاعبك؟*

نعم..والله اني ما فهمت الكلام الي بعد ..هل تمنعك همومك من النوم


*12-**هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من**العمر هي مجرد وهم ؟وأن الحياة* *تمضي بشكل متسلسل دون منعطفات مفاجأة؟*

والله ما ادري لساتني في عزعوعو شبابي والحمد لله


*13-**هل**تعفي عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً؟*

نعم..


*14-**هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم**في مهنتك؟وان تغيير العمل* *يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك؟*

ما ادري والله لاني لساتني طالبة..


*15-**هل تعتقد انه بإمكان**الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره؟*


اتوقع ..لان الحين ما ينخاف الا من الشياب


*16-**هل تجد بان الشيخوخة**تضفي الوقار على صاحبها؟*

والله ما ادري


*17-**هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ،لكن المتعة**هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة؟*

نعم..طبعا بتتغير حسب النضوج


*18-**هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك**قدراً من المعلومات أوسع*
*وأشمل واصح من الشباب؟*

مو الكل ياما في شياب بس عقولهم اصغر من الجهال



*19-**هل تتابع تلقائياً**الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك؟*

نعم..


*20**هل تثق في حدسك؟*

مو دائما..


*21-**هل**تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية بحالة جيدة؟*

لا ..


*22-**هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ**والنصائح للآخرين؟*

لا.. بس اني من النوع الي اذا شفت احد احبة واعرفة في مشكلة احب انصحة 


*23-**هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل**حماس ورغبة؟*

طبعا ارغب دام انها بركة



*24-**هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟*

نعم..مابين فترة وفترة


*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة*


يسلموووو

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة*

*يعطيك العافية خيو*
*طرح جميل*
*تحياتي*

----------


## همسة ألم

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الله يسلمكم جميعا علحضور*

----------


## نجوى الغيب

*بجد طرح ممتع .. تسلمي أخت زهرة البنفسج ..*
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## أسرار الليل

*عمرك اقل من 10 سنوات من حيث شباب القلب*

*يسلموووو ع الطرح الحلوووو*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*طلع لي 16 نعم*
*يعني*

*أكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة*

*وعمري اكثر بشويات من العشرين*


*يسلموو*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعرف عمرك الحقيقي* 
الْسّلاَمُ عليكُمُ وَرَحمَةُ اللّه وَبَرَكَاتُه 

كم عمر قلبك ؟ !!! (أدخل وافحص هنا) 



عليكم الإجابة حتى يتم معرفة كم العمر الحقيقي لكل شخص , لا نقصد العمر الحقيقي بالمعنى الحرفي بل بالمعنى الشبابي الذي يغمر قلبك أو العكس. أجب على الأسئلة بصدق واكتب النتيجة .. حتى تتعرف على عمر قلبك الحقيقي.

أحضر ورقة وقلم وأجب بنعم أو لا أو احسب النتيجة على ملف الكمبيوتر ولا تقرأ النتائج قبل الإجابة.



1- هل ترغب في العيش في منزلك وحدك؟ 



2- هل تجد الحياة جميلة بالرغم من كل شيء؟ 



3- هل تتمتع برفقة الأصغر منك سناً؟ 



4- هل بإمكانك الصعود إلى السيارة وهي تسير؟ 



5- هل تعرف المقطوعة الموسيقية "روميو وجولييت"؟ 



6- هل سبق وان قمت بقراءة رواية رومانسية؟ 



7- هل تحب المفاجآت ؟ 



8- هل تفكر دائماً بأوقات السعادة الماضية؟ 



9- هل تعتقد أن الحياة قصيرة؟ 



10- هل تفضل رؤية الرسوم المتحركة اكثر من مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية؟ 



11- هل تمنعك مشاكلك من النوم ؟أي هل تنسى عادة بصعوبة همومك ومتاعبك؟ 



12- هل تعتقد أن مشكلات مرحلة الأربعين من العمر هي مجرد وهم ؟ وأن الحياة تمضي بشكل متسلسل دون منعطفات مفاجأة؟ 



13- هل تعفي عن أخطاء الأصغر سناً؟ 



14- هل تعتقد أن الترقية في العمل تؤدي إلى تقدم في مهنتك؟ وان تغيير العمل يؤدي إلى تطوير حياتك؟ 



15- هل تعتقد انه بإمكان الإنسان أن يحب للمرة الأولى في الخمسين من عمره؟ 



16- هل تجد بان الشيخوخة تضفي الوقار على صاحبها؟ 



17- هل تعتقد بأن لكل عمر متعته الخاصة ، لكن المتعة هي ذاتها في كل مرحلة؟ 



18- هل تعتقد بأن الإنسان المتقدم في العمر يملك قدراً من المعلومات أوسع وأشمل واصح من الشباب؟ 



19- هل تتابع تلقائياً الإيقاع الموسيقي بتحريك يديك وقدميك؟ 



20- هل تثق في احساسك؟ 



21- هل تملك اكثر من خمسة أزواج من الأحذية بحالة جيدة؟ 



22- هل ترغب بأداء المواعظ والنصائح للآخرين؟ 



23- هل بإمكانك النزول إلى مياه بركة باردة الماء بكل حماس ورغبة؟ 



24- هل تقوم أحيانا بتغيير مكان قطع الأثاث في غرفتك؟ 



النتــائج :



أن مجموع النقاط يوازي عمرك الحقيقي ولا تتفاجأ إن وجدت انك مسن فعلاً 



النقاط أو العمر:



أغلبية الأجوبة (نعم) = عمرك اقل من 10 سنوات من حيث شباب القلب



اكثر من 10 نقاط (نعم) = عمرك من 10 إلى 20 سنة



اقل من 10 نقاط (نعم)=عمرك من 20 إلى 30 سنة



أغلبية الأجوبة (لا) = عمرك من 30 إلى 50 سنة



كل الأجوبة (لا) = عمرك أكثر من خمسين سنة



نتمنى أن يضيف كل واحد إجاباته لنعرف عمر قلبه الحقيقي..

----------


## سـلـوان

* عشــر سنوات..*
*يـا عمري يا أنـااا..*

*يسلمووو وردهـ..*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لا زين 20 سنة
يسلمووو على الطرح الرائع
يعطيك العافية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

10 سنوات والله احس 100 سنه من الهم الي فيه مشكوررررررررررره قلبوه يسلمو غناتي

----------


## s3ana

الحمد لله تمام عندي 11 جواب لا و 13 جواب نعم 
بشكل عام حلو
تسلمين على الطرح الرئع 
تحياتي

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

جربته قبل هالمره

بس خساره 

طلع عمري فوق الخمسين

والله حرام بعدي بعز شبابي

عموما تسلمين على الموضوع النايس

تحياتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

*احم احم عشر سنوات يدعس ابو الحركات*
* اجابات اغليبتهم نعم 17 اجابة نعم البقية لا*
*يعطيك الف عافية خيتو على الطرح الرائع*

----------


## علي pt

*مشكورين على الموضوع الرائع ..*

*13 اجابة نعم ..*

----------


## ياجرح

خخخخخخخخخخ

17 نعم

يا دافع البلا

----------


## نجمه سهيل

كلامك صحيح خيتوووو دمعة

طلع عمرر قلبي من 10 إلى 20 سنة

الحمد لله على النعمة ...

----------


## حامي الشريعة

هههههه عمري 10 سنوات صغرتيني 11 سنه

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكوريــــــــــــــــــــ جميعا على المرور العطر ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
ولا عدمــــــــــــــــــــــ هالطله ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت
 دمتـــــــــــــــــــــ بحفظ الباري ورعايته ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــم

----------


## اه لوجدك يازينب

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة
طلع عمري بين 10 و20 سنة 
ومايختلف واجد عن عمري الحقيقي

----------


## ورده محمديه

اه لوجدك يا زينب

----------


## دانة الشوق

عمري من 10 إلي 20 سنة 


مشكورة أختي على الموضوع الحلو 


تحيا ,, العطره ,, تي

----------


## ورده محمديه

دانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة الشوق 
ولا عدمتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتك

----------


## دمعة المقهور

تسلمي أختي وردة محمدية --- أنا نتيجتي 16 الحمدلله قليبي شباب ودمتي - :bigsmile:

----------


## نور الوجود

هههههههههههههه
طلعت نتيجتي 17 صح ههههههههههه صغرتيني 6 سنوات او 5

----------


## ورده محمديه

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud2006.***********/443-wellcome.gif[/IMG]

----------


## المتحير

مشكوووووووووووووووورة 

20 الى 30

----------


## ورده محمديه

اخوي المتحير ولا عدمناااااااااااااا اطلالتك 
دمت بود

----------

